# Abot buying an emperor scorpion



## plainman007 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I would like to buy a African Black Scorpion (Emperor).
Im in india and am having trouble finding anyone who can ship one to me.
This is just one scorpion as a personal pet. Anyone knows some dealer whos open to shipping just 1 or 2 scorpions internationally. Im located in india by the way. If you can suggest some source in India. That would be even better.


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Apr 14, 2008)

You may have trouble getting some one to ship internationally, it's risky and can cause potential issues along the way. I have a male emperor for sale for do not feel comfortable shipping the little guy that far...


----------



## plainman007 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmmmm, I understand. But if you ever change your mind i can buy him. Any other sources where i can get just one scorpion ? Thanks.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 14, 2008)

google.com?

not being sarcastic, but have you seriously tried searching for local dealers within your general region?

edit: i'm an American and don't know how Indian parcel service operates.


----------



## plainman007 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive tried all methods and have been searching for nearly 2 weeks now.
Most pet stores sat they cant ship to india.
Also in india there are hardly any exotic pet stores.
Keeping reptiles and insects as pets has never caught up in india.
In fact they relate to pets as only cats / dogs.


----------



## Crono (Apr 14, 2008)

I know that India is pretty much closed to exports, so I would assume you would  have some problems getting an import in legally as well. (I don't know much more than that when it comes to laws in India)

There are a lot of Heterometrus sp. in India though- They are like emperors, (big and black) with comparable venom but not as docile. 
I am not sure of the locals where thet are and where you are, but in theory you could get H. xanthopus, H. scaber and H. swammerdami, among others.


----------



## plainman007 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, I read that the swammerdami etc and forest scorpion are in india.
But are they as safe/docile as emperor scorpions ?


----------



## Crono (Apr 14, 2008)

In terms of venom, they are no more dangerous than emperors.

In general, they are not quite as docile as emperors, in my experience some are, but most are more defensive.


----------



## Sevenrats (Apr 15, 2008)

There are lots of scorpions in India. Right next to the cobra.


----------



## Aztek (Apr 15, 2008)

Do you know how many of us wish we could get some scorpions from India?


----------



## yuanti (Apr 16, 2008)

Shipping to and from India would take too long for anything living, not to mention the hassle of dealing with customs.  Your best off finding a local species or if someone local or in a nearby country that could hand carry it


----------



## Sevenrats (Apr 16, 2008)

Seriously. Why would you want an Emperor so bad? Just go get a local species.


----------



## plainman007 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi All,

I mean i wanted to Emperor because they are the safest and non-poisonous.
Also there are rarely ever any pet shops in india that too none that sell reptiles. Also the emperor looks large and black. I wanted that shiny black large dangerous look without the actual danger. What species in India would match up to this ? Ofcourse plz suggest some docile and non venomous breed. Im waiting eagerly for your feedback.


----------



## CorsePerVita (Apr 17, 2008)

If you're just starting out then the Emperor Scorpion is the best way to go to get used to scorpions.  They are very docile and pretty easy to take care of.  They'll generally pinch before they sting... i've noticed mine likes to give you a love pinch if you make him mad to tell you to back off before he'll get really mad at you.


----------



## Aztek (Apr 17, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I mean i wanted to Emperor because they are the safest and non-poisonous.
> Also there are rarely ever any pet shops in india that too none that sell reptiles. Also the emperor looks large and black. I wanted that shiny black large dangerous look without the actual danger. What species in India would match up to this ? Ofcourse plz suggest some docile and non venomous breed. Im waiting eagerly for your feedback.


Heterometrus species are pretty much an emperor clone. Their sting is not bad, they're bigger then emps in the pet trade from what I have, and they are a bit more defensive but nothing to make them stand out like some super fast desert species.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 17, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I mean i wanted to Emperor because they are the safest and non-poisonous.
> Also there are rarely ever any pet shops in india that too none that sell reptiles. Also the emperor looks large and black. I wanted that shiny black large dangerous look without the actual danger. What species in India would match up to this ? Ofcourse plz suggest some docile and non venomous breed. Im waiting eagerly for your feedback.


every scorpion has some trace of poison.  it varies in strength from species to species.


----------



## Crono (Apr 17, 2008)

JMoran1097 said:


> every scorpion has some trace of poison.  it varies in strength from species to species.


Since you want to get technical, there are no poisonous scorpions


----------



## Xaranx (Apr 17, 2008)

Si, scorpions aren't at all poisonous.  Venomous however...


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 18, 2008)

Crono said:


> Since you want to get technical, there are no poisonous scorpions


that's what i meant.  :wall:


----------



## plainman007 (May 29, 2008)

Hi, 

I finally found a source to get the scorpion. 
My local snake park and venom extraction center. 
They introduced me to their chief, a tribal snake catcher. 
He says they regularly catch 2 types of scorpions for venom extraction. 
The red scorpion, which is very tiny and half as venomous as a cobra. And the black scorpion which grows quite large upto about 5 inches at times and is lesser venomous but not fatal. Its sting can be extremely painful for about 48 hours. Its jet black and has huge pincers. The chief said they will try to blunt the stinger with a very fine filer, so as not to hurt the scorp but enough to make it unable to penetrate. They also say this might be the ideal breed since he moves very dramatically and is a sight to watch. They said i should feed him once in 2 - 3 days with large ants or normal cockroaches (which stink incidentally). They say they don't know if the stinger might eventually grow back again and become sharp. Since they've never done this before. But said i can periodically check and use a filing stick which women use for their nails to gently file away the needle sharp end. I also told them about some magicians using a small drop of superglue and they said that might also work. Any advice please ?? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## enjoier14 (May 29, 2008)

Do Not have them file the stinger, it could injure your scorpion, possibly cause infection and kill it.   DO NOT FILE IT DOWN!


----------



## JeffX (May 29, 2008)

What the **** kind of place is that?  Seriously don't have them or try to file the scorpion's stinger down.  That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## plainman007 (May 30, 2008)

Ok. Ill ask them not to file it down. But what breed is this likely to be ?
Nobody attempted to answer that. I wish you even considered my welfare a little. Your so worried about the scorpion. Isnt it fair you at least give a passing thought at my safety by telling me if this might be an emperor or some other dangerous breed. Did you even consider saying something about that ?


----------



## talljosh003 (May 30, 2008)

it sounds like an emperor, or something very similar but honestly if your so concerned with your safety you dont need to mess with the scorp at all just make a safe, secure enclosure and dont mess with it.  super glue and filing down and all that sound sooo inhumane. if you are going to do that to your scorps then dont own them at all.


----------



## enjoier14 (May 30, 2008)

Well, you shouldn't keep a scorpion if you're worried about getting killed by it in the first place.  They aren't meant to be handled all of the time (which I learned just recently).  So if you're getting one with the mindset of having a cuddly little friend, don't get one.  I'm not trying to be rude, just informative.

and as far as what genera and species it could be...I have no clue...

good luck!


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 30, 2008)

enjoier14 said:


> They aren't meant to be handled all of the time (which I learned just recently).


...or at all, really.


----------



## Rosenkreuz (May 30, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> Ok. Ill ask them not to file it down. But what breed is this likely to be ?
> Nobody attempted to answer that. I wish you even considered my welfare a little. Your so worried about the scorpion. Isnt it fair you at least give a passing thought at my safety by telling me if this might be an emperor or some other dangerous breed. Did you even consider saying something about that ?


Well, while we're at it, we'll cut off your hands, because I'm worried you may potentially injure someone.

Every living creature on the face of the planet has some risk of injuring another. Some have greater risks than others. We don't purposely maim every living creature because of that risk. We simply adjust how we interact with them to better protect ourselves and others.

If you absolutely MUST handle the scorpion, you shouldn't be owning one.


----------



## JMoran1097 (May 30, 2008)

i have a feeling this is a fake account with a poster looking for a joke.  there's no way anyone could seriously be this dim.


----------



## gambite (May 30, 2008)

You guys need to lighten up. I also suggest telling them not to file down its stinger, as I find it morally wrong, and it could possibly lead to the aforementioned  health problems. But, at the same time, my own female came to me with the very tip of her own stinger missing, and she has had no problems. Thats not to say that they cant occur, though, just that I havent seen any.

In general, I would not worry about the scorpion stinging you. If it is anything like an Emeperor, it will try to get you with its massive claws first, then try to run away. In fact, the ONLY emp that I have ever seen try to sting anything is an ornery little baby that I am taking care of. Of the 4 adults I have owned, none of them have gotten past clawing. Though their claws DO hurt. 

It is also the Het species that was mentioned in the first page (I forget how to spell it). If you do a Gallery search here for that species name, you will get some pictures of it.

And while there seems to be tons of negative feeling towards handling your pet scorpions, I personally dont see the harm in it as long as you are responsible about it. If you get to know your scorp well, then you can tell when it is getting stressed out or scared. For example, when mine it calm it lays its tail town lower as it explores, and keeps curled up much higher when it is frightened. It also moves differently in both moods, the former walking slowly for extended periods, and the latter moving in quick bursts or staying completely still. If you just use common sense, it is possible to handle them without giving both parties a heart attack.


----------



## magikscorps (May 30, 2008)

These guys are right don't worry about a Het,,,,,,,,,,,I handle my swammerdami and I think he maybe more docile than my Imps..................


----------



## plainman007 (May 31, 2008)

Rosenkruez > First off reread my post before you open that mouth of yours. Ive said i will ask them not to file it. I think you can read and or write yes ? With all the lecturing you did you fail to see the point that im not involved in this. I just asked around where i could find a scorp and got feedback that this is the way they go about it. They insist they will have to trim it a milimeter. They dont care what i or you think. They are the wildlife dept. They regularly do this for venom extraction etc. But they said they wont be able to risk and give me one without cutting. They assured me that it doesnt hurt the scorp or cause infections. All this is still just talk. Now i could either take it or leave it. But they are firm. Its the goverment herpetological dept. Im amused you insist you know more than them. Your friend below insists this might be a joke post while behaving like jesters yourselves. I never said i asked them to trim it. Ive just inquired and this is the way things are done there. They are both legally and morally more aware than me and you, especially given that your in a totally different country. If i say no i dont want one. They are still going to trim it in case they give it to others. Ok maybe i could help and say no. But i just wanted to know more about the breed. I observed in my first line that i would ask them not to trim the tail. At least not with me being the reason.


----------



## JohnEDove (May 31, 2008)

Plainman,
If you still want to try to purchase a healthy Scorp in it's natural state contact the following link. They ship overseas with great regularity and might be willing to work on it with you.
http://www.gherp.com/invertebrates.htm


----------



## Rosenkreuz (May 31, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> Rosenkruez > First off reread my post before you open that mouth of yours.


And reread mine before you do the same. I in no way responded to the post in which you stated that they would be filing the stinger.

I replied to the post in which you stated you were getting the scorpion, but were apparently upset that people were more concerned about the scorpion's well being than yours.

Scorpions are dangerous. If you're worried about your well being, don't own them. It's as simple as that.


And as a further note to the post I responded to in the first place... you ask us to be take your well being into consideration by telling you if it's an emperor scorpion or not, but the best you've given us is the color and general size. Unfortunately, there is really no body here that can do more at guess at what scorpion it is without the very least of a picture.


----------



## talljosh003 (May 31, 2008)

Rosenkreuz said:


> Scorpions are dangerous. If you're worried about your well being, don't own them. It's as simple as that.


short sweet and to the point. the truth doesnt get much clearer than that.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 1, 2008)

Rosenkruez > No, you clearly responded to the trimming the stinger thing which is why you said 'we'll cut off your hands off while were at it' or something akin. The fact that you asked for pics seems more logical  and im attaching some pics here, but i dont know if theyll show up since im a new member.

Talljosh > Point understood. But they are not 'DANGEROUS' as in like a cobra. There are different levels of danger. A motorcar is dangerous. So is any staircase, if one happens to trip on it. I think more people die of car accidents than by scorpion stings. If it were that dangerous. There wouldnt be a hobby forum here and people discussing about it.

JohnEdove and Gambite > Thanks a ton. Those were encouraging and practical posts. I will keep those pointers in mind for sure. But i think importing this thing across the globe is going to be really tough. And may not be ideal for the scorp too.

If any members can se th pic ive attached and suggest what breed plus how to care for these and feeding etc will be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks like a mature Emperor scorpion. Change the substrate from those rocks to something that retains moisture like coco fiber, peat moss, or potting soil. Add roughly 3-4" of it. They need humidity. That's probably why he looks so thirsty.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like to know what i should feed him please. Can i feed him freeze dried tubiflex worms (basically a prepackaged fish food) The store guy said we could feed him this and try, but i dont want to risk it without knowing. Thanks.


----------



## JeffX (Jun 2, 2008)

You should feed him crickets, superworms, maybe a pinky once in awhile.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 2, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> I would like to know what i should feed him please. Can i feed him freeze dried tubiflex worms (basically a prepackaged fish food) The store guy said we could feed him this and try, but i dont want to risk it without knowing. Thanks.


You should have done some research before acquiring this scorpion. For staters, you need to give it a moist enviroment and feed it live insects


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Jun 2, 2008)

v3x said:


> Looks like a mature Emperor scorpion.


It's hard to tell with the pictures, but the chela shape seems more Heterometrus sp. to me.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 2, 2008)

What about tubiflex freeze dried worms. You guys please understand that i dont have the resources you have in your country. The USA is more open to all these things. Im in a godforsaken useless plae which has no documentation. The only guys i could do R&D with were the guys who gave it to me. They specified that i should keep him in a cool and moist environment. Secondly they told me that this is the exact same species as the emperor. I dont know what makes you think i didnt do homework on this. But thats all there is available here. In your country the exotic pet industry is more established. Here there are absolutely no exotic pet stores at all. I can give you this in writing. There are pet shops. The maximum they deal is in stuff like birds and rabbits etc. . Seriously. I think ive already posted all about this. If i had the works to advise me here why do you think ill be here on this forum asking for your advise ??? The max info the providers have given is that hes very minimal in his venom content. Can be very painful for 48 hours if stung. But not dangerous unless the victim has a wheezing or asthma problem. Then even a wasp could do the same damage. Anyway i have been feeding him cockroaches. Thats what they suggested. And ive seen him eat those. But im running out of cockroaches and dont know where i can catch that many. Dont again compare with hissing roaches etc. Those are all available only in the USA. And im across he globe from there.

I today changed the rocks to river sand. And the scorp went wild. Literally. We have been only watching him over the last 3 days and hes been quite contented in the rock terrain. We changed to sand and hes been hurling the sand all over and trying to climb out of the case. He was never doing that so far. And used to nap quitely. So an hour before posting this i changed back to the rocks and hes quitened down. Paradoxical but thats  whats working. But also remember from day one that weve been spraying water with a mild hairspray bottle onto the rocks and pottery etc to keep it damp and cool. I think he prefers the rocks. Plz let me know on this and the tubiflex worms.


----------



## kaisertown (Jun 2, 2008)

*tubiflex worms*

Nutritionally, the tubiflex worms would be fine, but it is very unlikely that the scorprion will choose to eat anything other than live prey.

You will not have to feed your scorpion too often.  Depending on the size of the prey a couple of items of food a week should be more than adequate.  Your scorpion will also take and eat most any insect of the correct size.  If you can't buy live crickets, roaches or other feeder insects you will probably have to catch your own food.  Any kind of roach you find will work well.  You could feed him grasshoppers and locusts that aren't too large.  Larger ants will probably work.  You could feed him any spiders that you can find that are an appropriate size.  If you can catch moths they should be readily accepted.  The scorpion has been living in the wild, so just imagine anything that he can catch in the forest is what he will eat.  Scorpions will even eat small lizards and rodents if they can catch them.  Depending on your situation it might be easiest to research whatever kind of roach you can find and try to keep and breed them.

As for the stones, most every scorpion that lives in a humid environment burrows for safety.  He may have not liked the sand, but he also may have been trying to burrow, but was unsuccessful because sand is dry and doesn't hold together well.  I can't say exactly why your scorpion reacted to the sand the way it did.  The rocks will work as a substrate, but they are far from the best option you can give the scorpion.  The best substrate is likely a potting soil that doesn't contain fertilizer.  The soil will allow it to burrow and will keep the cage nice and humid for him (or her).


----------



## JeffX (Jun 2, 2008)

No sand, and no rocks.  You need a soil substrate to keep the humidity and for the scorpion to start to burrow which may or may not happen.  I recommend eco earth or something along those lines.  Some others have already said potting soil will work as well.

No tubifex worms either.  Aren't those for fish?  Anyways feed crickets, superworms, waxworms once in awhile as they are fattening, and maybe a pinky mouse once in awhile as well.  The prey needs to be alive and moving for your scorpion to take it most times especially if you put it in the tank without tongs.

Also we are trying to help you, but google can be your best friend.  Type in "emperor scorpion care"


----------



## kaisertown (Jun 2, 2008)

*not getting it*

Jeff his entire point is that he doesn't have access to eco-earth, superworms and waxworms and the only crickets he has access to are hopping around in a field somewhere.

plainman, just go to a gardening or landscaping shop and buy potting soil, just make sure it has no fertilizers and it will work as well as any product like eco-earth.

For food, literally anything you can catch outdoors that is the appropriate size will work just fine.  It sounds like it is your only option unless you decide to breed local roaches that you can find.


----------



## mkieff (Jun 2, 2008)

I have found that peat moss works really well as well.  It retains the moisture, and can be found at any gardening store.


----------



## kaisertown (Jun 2, 2008)

peat moss definately works great too.  Peat and potting soil are often sold as a mixture.  Peat, soil or any combination of the two will almost definately be your best option to giving your scorpion a happy little home.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Whats peat Moss. Is it that green moss which grows on walls in hill stations etc ? Thank you all.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Kaisertown > 

The problem with breeding roaches here found in my country are..

They are extremely fast (unlike the madagascar hissing roaches etc) and will tend to fly as fast as a housefly. Its going to be impossible to breed these and keep them contained. The minute i open the box/bin they will fly faster than the eye can see.

Grasshoppers etc sound good but the problem is catching them live like you said. They ae hopping around somewhere and i have no idea how to catch them. Is there any other fish food / animal diet which can substitute ?

Also these super worms, live crickets etc. Will someone ship these things to india ? I mean does it come in a can or something. And how long will they stay alive (shelf life). Maybe ill have to order from the usa if it comes to that. Better than my scorp dying in starvation.


----------



## bjaeger (Jun 3, 2008)

Crickets have a life span of 6-7 weeks I believe.

If you don't want the roaches to fly, handicap them by snipping their wings. It's better just to find someone in the US to ship you a colony and start from there.

You can try Aaron @ www.aaronpauling.com. I'm unsure if he ships internationally, though. It won't hurt to try, right?


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 4, 2008)

I emailed aron. But no reply so far. Ill wait further anyway and keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 5, 2008)

No reply still. Most Bug Dealers dont seem to ever reply to emails.
Of the 2 scorpions i have the smaller fellow eats Freeze Dried Tubiflex Worms. The bigger fellow doesnt. Boh the guys are always trying to scale the walls of the tank. Is this normal behavior ?. Also the bigger fellow doesnt eat for most of the time. Im feeding them 1 cockroach per alternate day. The bigger guy is much more mellow and allows much handling. The smaller one is very jumpy and is ok once on my palm. But never lets me hold him by is tail. He dodges superfast. Will he come around in time ?


----------



## Rosenkreuz (Jun 5, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> Will he come around in time ?



Scorpions don't become used to handling like other pets do.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 6, 2008)

But they hardly seem to eat at all. Ive put in a cockroach and hes not eaten it for the past 2 days.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 7, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> But they hardly seem to eat at all. Ive put in a cockroach and hes not eaten it for the past 2 days.


Scorpions aren't big eaters. There are species that need to eat only once or twice a YEAR.


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 7, 2008)

plainman... i dont know much about the bug life in india, but i would assume that you should have grasshoppers and locusts and such just like america right?

if so i would say that would be your best best and they wouldn't be too hard to catch and he would only need 3 or 4 per month


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 8, 2008)

Dear Josh,

Yes we do have grasshoppers etc. Quite frankly i caught a few of these things and cockroaches and have been somehow pulling thru. You said about 3 - 4 grasshoppers a month ? So that means 1 a week. Also does a cockroach match up in diet to one grasshopper ? If so can i feed him one cockroach a week ? Would this be correct diet spacing ?


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 8, 2008)

depending on the size of the roach i would say that would be good. i have 5 emperors and i usualy feed them each three to four crickets a week. i would say thats roughly about the size of a large grasshopper or a big roach.    

but i wouldnt be too worried about it if you dont feed him exactly the same amount every week. i've heard that they can go for a long time without eating in the wild so i think any sort of steady diet will be ok. 

another thing you might want to try that i did, if you ever find a steady supply of crickets or something is to put like 7 or 8 in there at one time right before you go to bed and see how many of them he eats overnight. this will give you of a pretty good idea of how many it take him to be full and thats the number i would do per week. thats what i have always done with all of mine and i know that my 5 emps eat 3 to 4 per week and my A.australis eats like 6 per week (piggy little guy)


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok. I think my fellas are very sparse eaters in that case. I out in one roach and hes not eaten it for around 3 days. The roach is still roaming and at times sitting on this fellows claw. :?  What a scorpion ! Its almost like they are pals.  .

But i think he eats about 1 roach per 3 to 4 days as opposed to 4 or 5 per week.

Also when you say 4 to 5 crickets per week for your scorps,,, do you feed them all the 4 at one go. I mean you load 4 crickets into his tank or you give them in installments over the week. Thanks Pal.


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah i put four of them in there and he eats them all in a matter of 4 or 5 hours. but then that is all he will eat for about one week, so ive just started feeding them 4 crickets every saturday or sunday.

over time you will get to know yours better and his eating habbits.


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Josh is there any source that would ship crickets or madagascar roaches internationally ?

Thanks


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 9, 2008)

i couldnt find any american site that would ship internationaly but here are some european ones i found



United Kingdom Dealers
(http://www.bugsdirectuk.com)
(http://www.easyexotics.co.uk/)
(http://www.giantspiders.com/)
(http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/)
(http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/index.htm)
(http://www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk/)


European Dealers
(http://www.exoticspider.de/)
(http://www.brachypelma.de/)
(http://www.vinmann.de/index.html)


----------



## plainman007 (Jun 10, 2008)

Josh, Thanks a lot for the effort. I will mail them immediately to see if i can get a few roaches from them.


----------



## talljosh003 (Jun 16, 2008)

hows your scorp doing?


----------



## scorpion josh (Jun 17, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> Josh, Thanks a lot for the effort. I will mail them immediately to see if i can get a few roaches from them.


Any updates on your search?


----------



## enjoier14 (Jun 17, 2008)

talljosh003 said:


> hows your scorp doing?


yeah, how's your scorpion doing?


----------

